# T A R A P O T O y alrededores



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

video:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WBuy794M7ik


buen video de 8 minutos donde veran la riqueza turistica de esta parte de la region san martin.


tarapoto esta q suena bien en turismo nacional....


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Vamos pa Tarapoto! la gente se ve simpática, lindos paisajes, muy cerca a Lima y la comida habrá que probarla... que recomiendas fayo?

gracias por el enlace.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

Tarapoto tiene paisajes fabulosos.....
la naturaleza y toda esa zona tienen un gran potencial turistico.
lo unico malo es la ciudad en si,....
las ciudades de la selva en lineas generales son horrorosas, con calles
sucias, colorinches por todos lados y un mar de mototaxis recorriendo 
las pistas.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*no tanto asi*

la verda es que casi la mayoria de los peruanos no conocen la selva.
yo vivi muchos años en la costa, en trujillo y lima, y en realidad me sorprendia escuchar que estudiantes brillantes no conocian nada de la selva, ni siquiera fotos, quiza por que no les interesaba o no podian visitarlo por lo costoso del pasaje aereo que en esa epoca pues era el unico medio de viaje a tarapoto, pucallpa o iquitos -estoy hablando los ochenta y noventas- IMAGINENSE que no saben nada de cultura general de la selva, no saben los rios, departamentos y ciudades que conforma, etc.
es una realidad que muchos prefieren viajar al extranjero y no a la selva.
ahora es tan barato hacerlo.

- en carro en 24 horas y por solo 100 soles en los mejores buses llegas de lima a tarapoto y en avion en una hora por 80 dolares ida y vuelta.

- la comida de todo y comodos, cecina, tacacho, nina juane, juanes, sopa de picuro, y la comida de la costa y sierra....pollo a la brasa, ceviche, lomo saltado, etc...... pues sabran que tarapoto tiene un 50% de migrantes de la misma region y de la costa y sierra.
- El paisaje lleno de verdor.........sin duda que el futuro esta en conocer esta region.....es mas fantastico que cualquier ciudad de la costa.....se los aseguro.

- no me digan pues que las vivoras estan en la puerta de nuestras casas, que los lagartos estan por las calles y que vivimos en un nivel de incultura..NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

-nada que extrañar estar en lima o en tarapoto.


claro que necesita mucho desarrollo urbano.....pero se nota un crecimiento en todo aspecto.........pronto veran TARAPOTO V.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

fayo, si tuvieras fotos de los mejores hoteles de Tarapoto te lo agradecería.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

SI PONDRE LO MEJOR DE TARAPOTO..........HAY BUENA CANTIDAD DE CONSTRUCCIONES DE 5 Y 6 PISOS.
NUEVAS AVENIDAS Y UN COMERCIO QUE EMERGE A VELOCIDAD.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Fayo...el clima ???*

Es igual que Iquitos ???? llueve igual ó menos ?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

El contexto natural es muy bueno. A futuro debe aprovecharlo bien y tener un mejor look citadino ya !!! Un ejm. es Chachapoyas al que hicieron un thread aqui; y vaya que en fotos se lució muy bonito !


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

fayo said:


> SI PONDRE LO MEJOR DE TARAPOTO..........HAY BUENA CANTIDAD DE CONSTRUCCIONES DE 5 Y 6 PISOS.
> NUEVAS AVENIDAS Y UN COMERCIO QUE EMERGE A VELOCIDAD.


Que bueno saber eso!


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Para un buen descanso y unas vacaciones inolvidables, Tarapoto es recomendable.



























http://www.tarapoto.com/tarapoto_peru/fotos.php


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Lindos Paisajes!


----------

